# Our Air Force helping the USAF



## MarkOttawa (28 Nov 2007)

Nice to be able to pitch in as part of continental defence (and note the French in Afghanistan): (usual copyright caveat)
http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2007/11/27/4689758.html



> Canadian CF-18 fighter jets helped plug a hole in U.S. air defences for almost two weeks this month after American jets were grounded as part of a crash investigation.
> 
> The request to fill in for U.S. F-15s over the Alaskan coast was considered an urgent priority for NORAD, especially in light of the return of Russian strategic bombers to Arctic patrols.
> 
> ...



The USAF F-15 fleet has just been grounded again, except for F-15Es. Back to Elmendorf?
http://www.navytimes.com/news/2007/11/airforce_f15_grounded_again_071128w/

More on the F-15's problems:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/67777.0.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## guns_and_roses (28 Nov 2007)

Thats fantastic! Its good to hear our boys are contributing to the defense of NA.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Nov 2007)

Bravehart said:
			
		

> Thats fantastic! Its good to hear our boys are *contributing to the defense of NA*.



The AF does so every single day so dont sound so surprised. Its not because we went and helped the americans out for a bit that we dont do anything for the defence of NA back here in Canada every other day.


----------



## guns_and_roses (28 Nov 2007)

I'm not surprised that much I'm just happy that its being recognized by the public. Ive read we deploy to the NWT on a regular basis to conduct patrols.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (28 Nov 2007)

Bravehart said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised that much I'm just happy that its being recognized by the public. Ive read we deploy to the NWT on a regular basis to conduct patrols.



Maybe read some more ... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=norad&btnG=Search


----------



## guns_and_roses (28 Nov 2007)

Read what more i know what NORAD is.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Nov 2007)

Oh here we go.....


----------



## guns_and_roses (28 Nov 2007)

Well if you didnt have to put in your 2 cents none of it would of started. Just keep this on topic.


----------



## geo (28 Nov 2007)

When you get down to it, Canada coulda bought into the F14, F15, F16 or the F18 wayback when.
Guess that the F18 turned out to be the best choice possible for us at the time.

Glad to hear the media recognise our contribution to NA defense
After umpteen years of media suggestions that we're mooches in all but name... they suddenly start saying that we're contributors?...

Quick someone, pinch me!   (Ow!.... ok already  )


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (28 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> When you get down to it, Canada coulda bought into the F14, F15, F16 or the F18 wayback when.
> Guess that the F18 turned out to be the best choice possible for us at the time.



I'm still not completely convinced of that ... but I suppose that's another topic.


----------



## CougarKing (29 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> After umpteen years of media suggestions that we're *mooches * in all but name
> Quick someone, pinch me!   (Ow!.... ok already  )



Slight hijack...

Mooches?  :rofl: Or Moochers?  ;D


----------



## MarkOttawa (29 Nov 2007)

CougarDaddy: Minnies :-*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxcc34Ik2QA

Mark 
Ottawa


----------



## cameron (15 Dec 2007)

Exemplary job by Canadian Air Force pilots (again).  One thing bothers me though, one never sees or hears these kinds of stories in the American media.  The only time Canada seems to be mentioned is in a perjorative fashion.  For example, out of all the U.S. media outlets only AP (if i'm wrong correct me) and Yahoo! news seems to regularly report Canada's military contribution in Afghanistan.  Anyway to all the great people in the Canadian Air Force keep struggling to the stars.


----------

